# Vizsla mixed with...?



## 1007 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a picture of my dog,
can anyone guess what is the other breed?
She does have the colour of a doberman but she's too small for that (around 22kilograms now, not growing anymore)
Her mother is pure breed Vizsla, and we don't know the father.
She's a bit smaller (around 20% than female Vizslas),
and is around 13months old.
On the first picture she's with a male vizsla pup of 5months(she is around 10months in that pic) so you could see the difference in colour.
Please help.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Omg that is a cool looking dog!! Wow......one of a kind for sure!
Other than the colouring, looks just like a pure V (shape-wise).
Could it be crossed with a short-haired pointer or something like that?

Sorry not much help. Just wanted to say your dog is super cute!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

She is adorable! I'm not really sure, but maybe a mix with Rottweiler or Doberman? The coloring and eyebrows are similar. The other, male pup looks very much like a V.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute pup! 

Her dam was a Vizsla, and her sire was a Doberman (maybe). Really I'm just guessing. Her Daddy was a travelling man, huh? Just so you know, I'm pretty sure she still has some growing to do. You'll be able to tell more once she's about two years old. 

p.s. Puppies from the same litter can have different fathers.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> p.s. Puppies from the same litter can have different fathers.


What?! Wow, learn something new everyday!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I would guess doberman. You can get a DNA test kit they are not very expensive and they work great.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

What a beautiful dog!
My vote is for vizsla/ dobbie mix


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Ditto on the Dobbie. That was the first breed to enter my mind. Super cute!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd guess doberman too, but maybe some kind of coonhound?


----------



## 1007 (Mar 6, 2013)

harrigab said:


> I'd guess doberman too, but maybe some kind of coonhound?


Coonhound seems too big for her, perhaps a pinch? (it looks like a smaller doberman)

Problem is that DNA tests that I've found are available only in US and UK. And I live in Europe.
But really curious 

Thanks all for answering. 

p.s. I found a similar looking dog but it looks bigger than mine, it's a super cute Vizsla Weimeiren mix http://www.google.hr/imgres?hl=hr&b...bnh=180&tbnw=133&start=89&ndsp=18&tx=86&ty=50


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> p.s. Puppies from the same litter can have different fathers.


Really? Where's Maury Povich when you need him? "You are...NOT the father!!"

I also vote doberman mix. Very pretty pup.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Human twins can have different fathers too. It's called superfecundation. That would make for some awkward family reunions. 

Love the look of your pup.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

She is ADORABLE!! Very cool coloring.

The brown on the eyebrows would definitely lead me to believe she is part Pinscher or Doberman.

Here is a Pinscher photo for reference.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

So adorable!! Doberman looks likely. Could also be Beagle?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

That last picture she looks like a V with a mask on. Very cute and perfect size. My guess is Dobie


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

V+Dobies = cute mix hopefully the temperament is manageable later on. 

Definitely www.leerburg.com for resources.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd say either a beagle, a black and tan **** hound, or Doberman. Good looking pup. Kauzy runs with some black and tans and they look identical to your pup


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I would just say her mother was a Vizsla, and her father came from a nice neighborhood!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mswhipple Was the Best Funny to date 

Daddy was a Traveling Man ;D

He gave more then He got 8)

My coffee hit my LCD some fun


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

oh my goodness! The cutest pup around!!


----------

